# Stupid Question...



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Do pheasant and sharptails roost in trees at night? I have seen sharpies in trees before...


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Only if the ground is really, really, really wet from what i understand.

Someone at work shared with me seeing a number of birds in trees last week.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Well, that is where I was going with this. I saw two coveys of sharpies in trees last week and didn't know. Or about pheasants either.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I've seen groups of pheasants in trees at sundown in warm weather.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

OK... I need a definative answer. Do they roost in trees???


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

yes they roost in trees hows that for definitive


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Why are you so worried about it you planning to plant some in SC :lol:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I doubt they roost overnight in trees, but they do "roost" there in daylight for a bit. Grouse do it to observe and pheasants to get out of the wet. (rain, heavey frost, new wet snow) A ground pred will put them up in trees for a short time.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Here's how I've always understood it....

Sharpies do roost in trees at night, mostly because they are native to the area, and roost in trees as an adaptation to keep away from the ground predators (foxes, yotes, etc.).

Pheasants do not roost in trees at night, because they are not native, and where they come from, they had no ground predators that pressured them enough to make them get off the ground. Sure they have predators here, but have not adapted yet. They will sit in trees from time to time, but don't stay there at night.

These adaptations take a long time to come about, usually thousands of years. Perhaps one day the pheasants we have will adapt and become their own separate species. Then we will have all sorts of people debating over whether the rooster they shot was a North American Ringneck, or one of the old Chinese ones. I'm sure I'll never be around to see such a thing, but who knows. :wink:


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Anything is possible...

I shot a rooster outta a tree this year.

They hang in the trees every once in a while.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I've seen Sharps roost in trees in winter lots of times.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

The last week in Oct we where riding between fields and saw 3 Sharpies setting on a power line. And when we where heading home on the 31 of Oct we saw two Cocks setting in a tree beside 46. Our freind that we hunt with in ND says that he has seen this several times in the past. We had a great time and hope all you guys have a great season. Maybe there will be another mild winter to let the pheasant continue to increase. :beer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Both will sit in trees, but roosting over night would seem dangerous. Exposed to great horned owls. It would clean up the gene pool.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

When i was walking a slough checkin traps today...2 phesants jumped outta a tree and it scared the **** outta me. I dont think they roost in them but i bet they will sit in them to take a rest from being on the ground or like everyone else says...the ground is pry TOO WET!!!!! :beer:


----------

